# Found guilty of horse abuse



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

The case of the guy here in Wyoming who was letting over 100 horses slowly starve to death was found guilty. Have not heard his sentence yet, or what will happen to horses that are still alive.
He was not feeding them, didn't want them, didn't want to give them away,didn't want to spend money on vet care, couldn't send them to slaughter to make some money, so let them sit in corrals to die. Foals with broken legs, horses to close to dying to get up, it was quite a mess. 
Of course the anti slaughter folks tried to say it was better for the horses to die in the corrals since slaughter is so nasty and inhumane. They actually fought for this jerks rights, saying he was treated badly by the law who came and took the horses and that he should sue the law enforcement... 
How sad is that.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sick, sick, sick -- I will never understand the mentality that allows someone to be okay with this sort of horror taking place.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

He will be sentenced on Friday: Four counts of animal cruelty.... I imagine he will get his hand slapped.... Wyoming doesn't seem to be really into animal abuse issues, which is really sad.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Likely, he will get A SLAP ON THE HAND. Too bad he couldn't be sentenced to the same punishment that he put his horses through.


----------



## Ruth Schneider (Aug 7, 2011)

"The problem is people who are cruel to animals often have mental health issues...."

And often you are dealing with people with sociopathic tendencies, they are troublesome to prosecute, if not extremely difficult because of the view point in not doing anything wrong and then their ability to talk their way out.
They also see themselves as being victimised and the people who report them at fault.


You can find a lot of info about these behaviors and it is really shocking , often the animal cruelty extends into violence toward people .

Really you are dealing with nutters.

Small communities don't help matters in regard to animal abuse .


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I remember hearing that people who abused animals were 10x more likely to abuse human beings? This person was obviously mentaly ill. He really should be made to suffer the same fate as the horses under his care. 

As far as the animal rights activists, if they were given the choice between a slow death by starvation , with a painful untreated injury while watching their friends die around them, or a ride on a crowded bus ending in a quick execution, I wonder which they would choose?


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Ruth Schneider said:


> "The problem is people who are cruel to animals often have mental health issues...."


I have a lot of mental health issues on my plate, and as far as I'm concerned, if you're able to take care of yourself and live day to day like a "normal" human being, then you should be held just as responsible as everyone else. People getting off on their sentences just because they're crazy isn't a good excuse in my book.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

There's not a punishment harsh enough for abusers in my book.


----------



## Ruth Schneider (Aug 7, 2011)

"People getting off on their sentences just because they're crazy isn't a good excuse in my book.


Link between violence and animal abuse seems well proven.

Here crime which involves people with mental health issues is very difficult for the police.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree, crazy or not abusers should be punished. Punished more severely, no slap on the wrist don't do it again. Give them a hefty fine, leave them sit in jail awhile, give them some therapy so they can at least be given a chance to be better and have them monitored when they are out. All animals have suffered too much cruelty, something more effective must be done.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish that people that treated horses like this would get in ALOT of trouble but ya know it doesnt happen all the time like that. well I rescued Camo and her mama from here. sold mama. But still have Camo. doing great! for the positive part she is gonna be a wonderful horse and so is her mom. with a gal who is gonna teach her to jump.. maybe she was 16.1 so hope she has a wonderful rest of her life!


----------

